# Questions re: Applying to join family living permanently in the UK



## PARider (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello all,

I am a bit confused by the application process for the "join family living permanently in the UK" visa and I'm hoping you could help.

The short version of our situation: I live in the US and my wife lives in the UK. She has dual citizenship (US and UK) and has lived there for twelve years. I am currently unemployed, but she makes more than enough to meet the 18,600 pound requirement. We do not have any children and I am hoping to join her there as soon as possible. 

First, I don't see the phrase "join family living permanently in the UK" when selecting which visa to apply for on the Visa4UK site. It just has "Reason for Visit", "Visa Type" and "Visa Sub Type" dropdowns and the values that seemed to be the closest were "Settlement", "Settlement" and "Husband". Is that correct?

If I am ready to go as soon as the visa comes through, what should I list as my "Date of planned arrival in the UK"?

In the "Sponsor Details" section of the application, I filled in my wife's information (using her UK passport), but in the "What is their relationship to you?" dropdown, there is no "Wife" option. I selected "Other Relative", but is that correct?

As far as documents to provide, I'm assuming a copy of our marriage certificate satisfies the proof of our relationship and her pay stubs will satisfy the financial requirement? I did read the Annex FM 1.7 Financial Requirement pdf, but my head almost exploded.

Anyway, any and all guidance you might be able to provide would be extremely helpful and we would be extremely grateful. Thank you in advance!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

PARider said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a bit confused by the application process for the "join family living permanently in the UK" visa and I'm hoping you could help.
> 
> ...


Yes, settlement, settlement, husband.



> If I am ready to go as soon as the visa comes through, what should I list as my "Date of planned arrival in the UK"?


You can apply no more than 3 months before you intend to travel. Non-Priority Apps have been taking about 3 months. Priority 4-5 weeks. 



> In the "Sponsor Details" section of the application, I filled in my wife's information (using her UK passport), but in the "What is their relationship to you?" dropdown, there is no "Wife" option. I selected "Other Relative", but is that correct?


Pick other relative and make a note spouse or wife in the additional info section.



> As far as documents to provide, I'm assuming a copy of our marriage certificate satisfies the proof of our relationship and her pay stubs will satisfy the financial requirement? I did read the Annex FM 1.7 Financial Requirement pdf, but my head almost exploded.


You should do a search for document checklists. 

Briefly:

You need to meet the financial, accommodation and relationship requirements. For relationship you'll need the marriage certificate, 10-15 photos including the wedding and if you have been separated 1-2 log pages of texts, email, Skype for every 6 months or so. 

For financial it depends on what category you are applying under is it's A you'll need 6 pays slips, 6 bank statements, a letter of employment and her P60 and contract if she has them.

She also needs to prove adequate accommodation.

She needs to write a letter of sponsorship.


----------



## PARider (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## PARider (Sep 10, 2014)

Do all of the supporting documents need to be originals?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes with a few exceptions. You only need to send a copy of the bio pages of the sponsor's passport.


----------



## PARider (Sep 10, 2014)

For the texts, emails and Skype stuff, they want to see every conversation or just samples?

She owns her own flat. What paperwork would qualify as proof of adequate accommodation?

Also, the application asked where she is currently, and that is London, but she will be here in the states visiting for a couple weeks starting next week. Should I say she is here? And should she attend the meeting at the visa application centre with me?

Thanks for all your help nyclon. You're a lifesaver.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

PARider said:


> For the texts, emails and Skype stuff, they want to see every conversation or just samples?


They don't care about content. They just want to know that you keep in touch while separated. 1-2 log pages for every few months that you've been apart so fine. 



> She owns her own flat. What paperwork would qualify as proof of adequate accommodation?


She'll need the deed or land registry to prove she owns it and a Council tax or other bill to prove she lives there. The land registry can be ordered on-line for £3 and it is acceptable. 


> Also, the application asked where she is currently, and that is London, but she will be here in the states visiting for a couple weeks starting next week. Should I say she is here? And should she attend the meeting at the visa application centre with me?


It's not a meeting and it's not a visa application center. You will be enrolling biometrics which is simply fingerprints and a photo. The service is provided by the Office of Homeland Security and forwarded to UKVI. There is no reason for her to attend.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

to PA Rider: 
Hello, I'm filling out the same form now. How long did yours take, please?


----------

